# My new (used) Mercx Ti from ebay!!



## siegfried2 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just snagged a titanium Merckx off ebay:

Merckx AX Ti 58cm (2002/2003? Can I confirm via serial #?)
Wheels: Velomax Orion
Fork: Alpha Sub Q (new)
Shifters: Dura Ace (new)
Rear Derailleur: Ultegra
Front Derailleur: Dura Ace
Bottom Bracket: Dura Ace
Cranks: Ritchey WCS Compact Drive (new) 175cm
Bar: Carbon Fiber FSA
Stem: Ritchey WCS (new) 
Headset: FSA
Tires: Vittoria
Pedals: Look
Flight Deck Computer

Hope I got a good deal... 

I love the Merckx geometry, and for some reason the pricing on Merckx Ti is far less than comaparable litespeeds on Ebay (a similar Tuscany sold for $400 more today -- though it was a bit newer).

Sizing: I have a slightly longish torso, with femurs a bit long compared to lower leg.... 6' 1/2" barefoot, 33" inseam (pelvic bone to floor, no shoes), shortish reach (33 shirt size), 170 lb. The century geometry seems to fit me well.

The only thing I DON'T like about this Mercx are the cheezy stickers on the frame. I plan to take them off with a hair dryer & some WD40. Wonder if I should just leave the Ti bare or order some new stickers (blue maybe -- like the Majestic ones)?

Why the heck did Eddy stop making these beauties in 2004?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Was it just a frame and fork?*

I bid on one recently and didn't get it. Contact Gita for year made (yes,by serial #)
lovely ride though I still think it heresy to run Shimano on a Merckx (but that's another story). once in a while you can find sticker sets, maybe gita will send. Personally if I ever get a Ti Merckx I'd send it to Joe Bell or CyclArt and have it painted in Molteni Livery and leave the stays raw ti. (where they would have been chrome on a steel or Alu rig)


----------



## siegfried2 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Stickers / Campy / Weight Weenies*

Tx for tip, I will contact Gita once the bike arrives (still in UPS hands). I think no stickers would look better than what's on there now.

My first bike (Giant TCR Carbon) had Shimano by default so that's all I know, but I would be interested in trying Campy. I like the styling better but I'm not sure why Record is more expensive vs. Dura Ace (other groups seem comparable in price). Really, 105+ is fine from a performance point of view. I can always lose 1 lb. of fat vs. saving 1 lb. on components!

I'll think about the custom paint. About how much would that cost? I'll google Joe Bell or CyclArt and find out!

Seems like most folks believe Merckx stopped making the AX / Majestic because "Ti is heavier than scandium/alum or carbon". Geez. Give up on a LIFETIME frame to save weight equivalent to a Big Mac sandwich.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

*Merckx AX*

It looks like a Merckx AX circa mid 90's.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Merckx ti*

I bought a used Merckx AX a couple of years ago and the decals were in pretty rough shape. Gita sells replacement sets for $50 in several colors. Sets Include seat, down and head tube decals, but not top tube. They have several colors in stock, red and blue for sure, but I can't remember the rest. The good news is that the replacement decals are much more durable and high quality than the originals.

Replacing decals provides a good opportunity to fully clean the frame. I removed the old decals with acetone and then rubbed down the entire frame with a Scotchbrite pad until it looked like new. I used blue decals on my frame because it has a blue fork.

You'll like your Merckx. I am not sure why they quit selling ti frames, but I'm sure it had something to do with sales. Their margin was probably tight as well, since their ti frames were made by Litespeed but were actually less expensive than comparable Litespeed models. My only problem with ti frames is they are boring to look at. I have been tempted to get mine painted, but that would negate several advantages of ti frames -- namely their ease of maintenance, never having to worry about paint chips and scratches, and it would add more weight. So I've left mine "natural."


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ti Ax Owner*

Good purchase - I also scored a Ti AX off ebay about a month ago with a Chorus 10 kit for a great price. (As a matter of note - IMO there's no comparioson between Chorus and my old Ultegra - I never used Campy and I'm confused & upset that I never did. The shifting is superb with a much cleaner look.)

My decals were also pretty beat up and I was able to have a local sign shop make me up some new ones - everything but the top-tube - for $30. They were able to match the original black/white/red decals - which match up well with the rest of the bike. 

I'm very happy with the ride so far.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Eddy and Tulio*

were like Peanut Butter and Jelly. He was the guy that made Campy even better, it's just their historical relationship that makes me feelthat way (I'm not a Campy-phile, I do have bikes with Shimano)
Record costs more than D/A because
a) it is imported from Italy
b) has lots of cool carbon bits
c) looks way cool
d) is Campy

but heck Chorus and Centaur work just fine. Chorus is basically Record,just a tad heavier (less Ti and Carbon)
where you wind up saving money is up keep.
Record Shifters can be rebuilt, saves big $'s in the long run. Fancy D/A BB's and chains wear much faster as well.
You can find Joe Bell at Campyonly.com

Ti is great but it kind of went out of fashion. very pricey to make and no longer the best strength to weight ratio. Like Steel it has the comfort factor built in but most buy race bikes when they don't really need them. Most consumers side with weight over ride quality
(except Ti and Steel guys, but these are usually bike riders/lovers who dig the feel of their rides)


custom paint usually runs 200-400 bones


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

go stickerless and don't get it painted. when someone asks what it is just say "generic titanium frame off ebay". You can do it!!!

very nice bike


----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice frame. I got a 1999 EX off e-bay about a year ago. Overpaid, but I really wanted it. Did it up with a new chorus group and used protons. Very happy consumer.

The stickers back then were not nearly as cheesy, especially the EX which is a respectable blue, the AX red stickers are a little jarring I think. 

Bad news on replacement stickers though, mine are a little cut up, and I called Gita and they told me nope, nada, no more. I've had no luck elesewhere either, so if anybody knows where else to get Merckx stickers at least two people would love to hear about it.

I think you're going to have to go commando, keep the headtube badge if you can.


----------



## siegfried2 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Sticker Problem Solveable*

I think I can grab some internet pics of some good Merckx stickers, take them to a sign/decal company, and get them to make quality copies.... guess on close inspection they would look counterfeit, but then I would never claim they were anything but replacements!! Perhaps Gita will be kind and even send me the sticker specs.

Re weight, I would take a smoother ride over saving a few hundred grams vs. carbon fiber. Geez, if it's light enough for Lance to win on, how ridiculous for us (overweight generally) American age-groupers/tour riders to give up the comfort & durability advantages of Ti. I expect my Merckx AX frame to outlive me.

Hey, have any of you guys ever tried to sand/scotch-brite your Ti frame down to the "polished" level? Supposedly, you can just keep sanding & sanding brushed Ti until it gets a mirror-like finish. Now THAT would be cool. Might make the bike harder to download on ebay later on ("gee, didn't know Merckx made a sticker-less polished Ti frame"), but then I plan to ride it a while.

Good comments from everyone on this thread, thanks. Once I deal with the stickers, etc., I'll take some new pics and post 'em.

PS I was the recent victim of an attempted scam on ebay re a fake "second chance" offer on a litespeed bike -- all of you be careful if you get any emails from an ebay user (even with a positive feedback rating going back a while) asking for payment via Western Union, etc. This guy was pretty good, had spent a lot of time obviously to post some fake items and then try to sucker people. BE CAREFUL!! Communicate only via the Ebay secure message center, and only pay via Paypal!!!


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Replacement stickers*

I phoned Litespeed about a month ago and they sent me a set of original red Merckx Ti Ax water transfer decals for free! How cool is that? Unfortunately, they said they were the last set of red ones. Still, it would be worth a call to double check.

Before I found those stickers, a friend of mine made me a set of vinyl replacements. I'm sure he could make more if you like. I'm not sure what he'd charge, but will find out if you're interested. PM me if you're interested.

Steve


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I don't believe Eddy made these....*

...they were made by Litespeed to the geometry specifications by Merckx. 



siegfried2 said:


> I just snagged a titanium Merckx off ebay:
> 
> Merckx AX Ti 58cm (2002/2003? Can I confirm via serial #?)
> Wheels: Velomax Orion
> ...


----------

